# Type your SAS username into google and post the first image that comes up



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

o.o


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

*shrug*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I need to own these products.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Apparently this is Albert, the first monkey in space. The website says he suffocated and died in the rocket. :|


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ironically enough.... Just pictures of me <.< hmmmn I need to delete some accounts, this is oldish


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I mostly just get images that I've posted here. This one happens to be first:


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Apparently this is Albert, the first monkey in space. The website says he suffocated and died in the rocket. :|


Poor Albert. :'(

At least he died doing what he loved. Being in space.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahhhhh yea.


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Lots of cool stuff there. I might pick some of it for my new avatar.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Ventura said:


>


Alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrighty then!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

hahaha what is this


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Good idea for a post..aww mine sucks though lol


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Wallflower81 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty fitting since that's the book I was reading when I picked the name.

"Mae Whitman and Johnny Simmons on the set of "The Perks of Being a wallflower", filming on location in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania."


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> hahaha what is this


Uhm wow.... There is something REALLY wrong with that pic... Someone please help me out here, I'm not going to say it....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

I think I know what you're talking about!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :lol
> 
> I think I know what you're talking about!


*I'm not sure i know what youse are talking about, but it is an 'Illusion' of happiness.. But she's not standing real close to her illusion and gees her hand almost looks like it has 6 fingers! Wierd.. *

*I guess she wants to be married to a guy with a balloon head (the silent type perhaps) and she obviously doesn't want to get real close to him.. Ha!*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> hahaha what is this


Hahaha, this is the best possible picture.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.nynewspapers.com/Libraries/Images/Classified.sflb.ashx


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

fonz said:


>


Eyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Someone is a Smallville fanatic... but my profile pic is the second picture!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Thought the first one that came up may be too graphic for this forum...:lol So here's the second one:


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm a lighting company, so that's what this is about I'm assuming.









However, if I get the last pic on the first page, I get something more to my tastes... I must acquire the pit of fire!!!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Creepy.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

****, my avatar came up then a link to a thread a posted.....


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

No one has my username except me. So it's all pictures of me.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

South Korean boy band:
*"Dong Bang Shin Ki to Perform 'Wrong Number' and Special Mini Concert on MKMF"*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

omg haha. i need this !


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

That's not what I meant.


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I posted this somewhere.

I stand corrected, Sunshine did in response to me. I probably had a Snoopy avatar at the time though.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

weird woman said:


>


Oh my, thats creepy.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

first image:









second image:









third image:









:haha


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hmm, Rawrguy... that second image... Yeah yikes.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

O.O the first like 5 are images of me... didn't know I was so easy to find D:


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeaah makes me want to change my username haha


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

haha, I was like, meh. Mine will be pretty lame, but I kinda like it.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> second image:


 I'd tap it.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I lol'ed


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> I lol'ed


 This is weird... I was going to post this picture in another thread here. I looked up "cat owns dog". Interesting!

Mine is a comic. OKcancel is a comic strip... Nothing too great. The others were of the ok/cancel window things.


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)

Fair enough, I suppose.


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

Do I even need to post? Lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

CeladonCity said:


> Fair enough, I suppose.


Excellent poast. I think I had a crush on that gym leader as a kid lmao


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

BachelorFrog said:


> Do I even need to post? Lol


Havent seen that one yet. Good one


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

It was me how boring.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

First picture is one of a volcano I posted a while ago. The second one is my Feelin' Fine avatar.


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

Hehe, just my avatar. :3


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Who would have guessed?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine came up with a ton of game-logo's and wallpapers. I liked this one better:










Soon...


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Not surprisingly...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

The first image that came up...lol


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

:yes


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

:whip 

stu)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

komorikun:1059576141 said:


>


How cute


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Healix (Jan 11, 2012)

Tattoo aftercare


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just found out I spelled barrette wrong...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

makes my username sound less fun :/


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> makes my username sound less fun :/


Hey, at least your name is not epiglottis.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

This was first,








But I preferred this later one,


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Who knew?

:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barette said:


> I just found out I spelled barrette wrong...


BARR-ing the circumstances, let me know if you want to change your name to fix this!


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have to skip the first result because it's some stranger and I don't think I have have his permission to post his picture. The second result is:


Which is funny, because I'm, like, the last person anyone should come to for some red hot consulting. Whatever that may be.

And it's kinda cool because the third result is a picture I actually took and posted here on SAS.



Reinvented said:


> Hey, at least your name is not epiglottis.


That made me seriously, actually LOL.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Not really on topic but I googled one of my various online usernames and found a picture of me when I was 15 :um I need to delete some accounts.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL at all of these.

Um.. yah I got this. Not even a fan.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Who knew?
> 
> :stu


And you look just alike :lol :b


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

BOOM! they even named a magazine in my honour


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Aw, kewwt.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Quel suprise...


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just my avatar showed up. :blank I must be that boring. lol  I just picked the second picture. Strange. lmao


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A sausage wrapped in chocolate chip pancake?!

Existential metaphor for me being trapped inside a chocolate chip pancake of social anxiety?!

Must eat pancake..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Men of SAS, you're welcome.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

0.o I've seen WAAYY nicer kanra images... but this is the first one...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

seafolly said:


> Men of SAS, you're welcome.


Not bad, elbows a little pointy though.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Not bad, elbows a little pointy though.


Oh good, another body part to consider being self conscious of. :b


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

lol the show is called Arisa, A wicked mess


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Joe Jonas lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

^ oooo pretty! :O










Hah! awesome, an avatar of mine from a different site..
JUNICHIRO KOIZUMIIIII!!!!!!


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol, umm who is that?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

it was in a post I made last year.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

what it's actually referring to


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lightsout said:


> what it's actually referring to


I was wondering all this time if your username was referring to Shawne Merriman.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> I was wondering all this time if your username was referring to Shawne Merriman.


. I got into football right when we drafted him, he became my favorite player & it became an easy username -- unfortunately he only "lasted" 3 years, but it sounds generic enough I've been sticking with it whenever I sign up somewhere, lol.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lightsout said:


> . I got into football right when we drafted him, he became my favorite player & it became an easy username -- unfortunately he only "lasted" 3 years, but it sounds generic enough I've been sticking with it whenever I sign up somewhere, lol.


Seems like every fan has that favorite player that attracts them to a team....even though players come and go.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> Seems like every fan has that favorite player that attracts them to a team....even though players come and go.


I liked the Chargers first (just coincidence at the timing) - he started out good his rookie year so he grew on me (then that 17 sacks in 12 games really solidified it) -- and I still like them now :b


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

there were lots of interesting images though 
including my avatar .. lol


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

This, is so, so sad


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

--


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

100s of beautiful women in bikinins shows up and THIS one...


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lmao.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## JanisJames (Feb 11, 2012)

Not what I was expecting.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

ummmm....yeah.....


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS2gflJ8HhAfZIFZ1D2ABL2CTFRKMgV7pixwq7YlKtPfFRtVun94Er4CLdL
wut? Google knows me personally...


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> first image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

First Image:








Second Image:








Third Image:








:teeth


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Tibble said:


> ummmm....yeah.....


OMG :clap I remember that show XD


----------



## JanisJames (Feb 11, 2012)

enzo said:


> This, is so, so sad


What was that mass of twisted metal? Looks too small to be a car.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey it shows my profile pic but that's like somewhere toward the bottom,


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn, that's like wallpaper size...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

hmm why do other member pictures show when i search my nick ? 

maybe some will recognize themselves here lol: http://www.google.ro/search?q=reneg...e&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CA4Q_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=997


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...79&tbnw=80&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/customavatars/avatar49863_1.gif


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

I like mine:


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Funkadelic said:


> Hell yeah.


HELL YEAH!!!!

My pics from Fallout 3 and NV mods ive created show up, along with avatars of people ive talked to on forums (including here) even some facebook friends pop up kinda weird


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep makes enough sense.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Eh. Sorry.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeahhh I'm gunna have ****in nightmares.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Guess I shouldn't be surprised.:blank


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Well that would suck.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## ANT786 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yay... A coffin.

Thanks for the not so subtle hint google.

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...8.6.0.2.0.0.188.608.4j2.6.0...0.0.TjeQ43HB76c


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

my own picture pops up


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

the female version of me


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

321kyle said:


> my own picture pops up


^I don't know why I found yours funny.^


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Erm take a guess....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I could soup that up, titanium valves, full induction, full stainless steel exhaust system, lowered...erm wait it seems all set.....


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AceOfSpades said:


> I could soup that up, titanium valves, full induction, full stainless steel exhaust system, lowered...erm wait it seems all set.....


Impressive but you forgot to mention that it's red


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Hmmm. Well, I found my avatar that I am using on this forum LOL but the first image:


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Funny idea for thread!
Dont know wtf this has to do with my username but this is what I got..


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^ that's pretty cool. I love that game. I wish my picture was interestinger than a scarf :b


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Apparently


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> ^ that's pretty cool. I love that game. I wish my picture was interestinger than a scarf :b


thats my modded follower i created, its on fallout3nexus.com if you have the PC version search "Kat Companion"


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't bring myself to post the first one. This one was on the first page though:










Also this,


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

This was on the first page...


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

My avatar is 5th.


----------



## kindness (Apr 13, 2011)

Its cute 
Nice thread


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Google took my name as Gushy for some reason lol.


----------



## Gio (May 10, 2012)

lol


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

took the first one that i could tolerate


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

1st image:









2nd image:


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

the search results just so happened to pick up an image i posted somewhere on this forum lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Heh!
How'd they find me?


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

second image:









muwahaha


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I am confused


----------



## EvilFlower (May 12, 2012)

Grrrrrrr










This was second, but same as first; with small size.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Apparently I have my own comic book character


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I noticed there were other #17 Foe in google image and then I "wikipediaed" his name and found this article. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc-Vivien_Foé


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Fun thread. First image might not be appropriate... here's the second:


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

1st:










I prefer this:

2nd:


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

...


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Second


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

well i had to put -taylor because it didnt want to let me search just xtaylor. without that it was all taylor swift. hehe


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

It figures. There was also a picture of a little kid sitting on a motorcycle flipping the camera off...not sure how that relates lol.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Cute things of course =]


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

second one. first was meh:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is this a bad picture?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

First:








Second:









Everything else is from SAS lol


----------



## mrpositivity (Aug 12, 2011)

HAHAHAA


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This is a fun thread idea


----------



## why do I do this 2 myself (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

No no no 

Nope nope nope 

I regret doing that.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

clickety click!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Orchestrated said:


> No no no
> 
> Nope nope nope
> 
> I regret doing that.


The hell :sus


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah buddy


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

cool idea! mine is boring, lol


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

A lot less interesting then I thought it would be...


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

sexy


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam1 said:


>


i could see this being ur avatar on SAS lol!


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

didnt even use spaces lol


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Aaaand up comes my namesake!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmm... :um


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

xDDDD


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Unsurprisingly, it's a photo of my favourite band, Luna Sea.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Wtf is this?


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Hmmm... :um


:boogie That proves Google can see the future.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

First was too big.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

uhh..


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Oops, that one was bing, here's google:


Wow that is badass. Found a new awesome wallpaper


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Surprised it's still the same


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Paramecium said:


> :boogie That proves Google can see the future.


If you don't want to have your VM board spammed with aubergine-related topics, I would sincerely advise you to take back that last message.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nyxa said:


> uhh..


Funny, that's exactly how I imagined you to look like in real life. :b


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Yum!


----------



## idontfreakinknow (May 3, 2013)

Hot chiq!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Toss up between my pic or this, if I changed it to 3 syllables. I am not surprised lol.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ooo-er


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

*Of Course*


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

idontfreakinknow said:


> Hot chiq!


:yes


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Really, it was this, but the above was fourth and is less boring.


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

WITCHCRAFT!!!

It chose an image from my Tumblr account:









Next to that is the banner from my Tumblr account and next to that is a picture of me. In fact, it has multiple pictures of me. It even has a picture of my best friend in the second row.

You're scary, Google. Scary indeed.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> If you don't want to have your VM board spammed with aubergine-related topics, I would sincerely advise you to take back that last message.


Go ahead Danni because you're the one who hates aubergines. I'll be so happy if my VM board gets filled with messages related to my favourite vegetable.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Paramecium said:


> Go ahead Danni because you're the one who hates aubergines. I'll be so happy if my VM board gets filled with messages related to my favourite vegetable.


Well then, lady, you have asked for it. I shall show you the true nature of the aubergine once and for all.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahaha, what?!


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

It's funny because that actually IS me.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

****, I'm a chick?

(Isn't that the chick from Hailstorm?)


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

lol

this is something i posted a long time ago.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

This was the very first image that came up, I know this image, I've seen it on a Trinidadian Facebook page before. Google kept trying to correct me though, it asked me if I meant Dat Gyal but it is most def not Gyal, we don't say Gyal we say Gyul.










Not sure if translation was required but here you go:
Hey girl do you have a mirror in your pants or what?
Because I can see myself in it.


----------



## WarriorGamer (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=21361&d=1370543374

This is a gaming keyboard called the warrior xxtreme


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Apparently I am an F-16 Multi-function Display.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

i don't need to make a banner anymore lol.

http://i.imgur.com/ftefGxP.jpg[/IMG

[/URL]
[URL="http://www.google.be/imgres?um=1&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=611&hl=nl&tbm=isch&tbnid=zMU5KhxxANnoRM:&imgrefurl=http://www.planetrock.com/on-air/murray-j/&docid=6wRnRKeHmN6yGM&imgurl=http://mm.gmstatic.net/5/258586.jpg&w=508&h=225&ei=eny4UbL8JszhtQaZ4IHQBA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:0,s:0,i:84&iact=rc&dur=239&page=1&tbnh=141&tbnw=310&start=0&ndsp=29&tx=152&ty=78"]

[/URL]


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:stu :con


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Neo said:


>


Well that ones a surprise. Lol.

Mine use to be a scarf last time I tried this. Now it come up with a bunch of 16 year olds. :/


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

one of my avatars from another site..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I got some ugly cartoon looking girl but I did my username as shelbster 18 with a space in between and got a pretty girl. lol


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

:um


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Look, a bunny!


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Triple25mm (Jun 20, 2012)

Working as intended.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

:heart


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

lol, just love the picture that shows up for me xD


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

First picture was a boy with an umbrella, the caption is smile. (geocaching in the rain).


----------



## Selene (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cooool


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The second one:










edit. Nutella, I'm gonna sue your ***!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's actually my Youtube avatar.










Visit my Youtube page. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/Colhad


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## hereinaus (Dec 8, 2013)

Ahmmm well maybe not


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

hereinaus- you made me curious, so of course I had to google. LOL!


----------



## hereinaus (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah , being born and bred here there's not a whole lot surprises me about the Aussies but google, really?? the first image lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...







..a fuel cell concept car...lol..this amused me briefly..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Possibly the only picture that came up that was totally unrelated to my posts + the queen of the underworld herself :lol but it was the first.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

After making Google search for "TheSeeker" instead of "The Seeker" (The way I should have done it), this is what came up. I'm kind of :blush and  about it.


----------

